# Guitar lessons with Vogg (Decapitated)



## Goatchrist (Jan 12, 2011)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - DECAPITATED Guitar-Lesson Videos Now Available

Just fucking awesome! 



> At PlayThisRiff.com you will find the following lesson videos by Vogg:
> 
> * "6 Licks With Vogg"
> * "How To Develop Speed"
> ...



Edit: http://www.playthisriff.com/public/HARMONIC_MINOR_VS_SPANISH_PHRYGIAN_Flash.cfm

This spanish phrygian stuff just made me come.. love it!


----------



## Skanky (Jan 12, 2011)

Would be *really *cool if playthisriff.com were working right now.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 12, 2011)

He has one emg and one passive duncan reversed? Interesting.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome, thanks a lot for posting


----------

